# Puppy training recommendations



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

So I'm adopting a puppy. He's a Rhodesian Ridgeback Rottweiler mix. Just looking for some referrals on some local dog training. I'm in Draper. It would be much appreciated


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

What kind of training are you looking at? What do you want to accomplish? You are not trying to make this pup into a hunting dog are you? Vic


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I took my bird dog to the puppy school with this club, it was a great mix of general how to trains tips, specific obedience skills and puppy social time

http://gsldtc.com/


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

So I'm looking for just a general obedience and socialization. Just the plain and simple for starters. Then I would actually like see how he will do as a bird dog upland and water.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ali-MAc said:


> I took my bird dog to the puppy school with this club, it was a great mix of general how to trains tips, specific obedience skills and puppy social time
> 
> http://gsldtc.com/


Thank you, I will look them!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

DevilDog09, I would rethink this if you are planning on having a hunting dog. Not even all hunting dogs will hunt. There will be people who will tell you that they had ab XYZ mix that was the best hunting dog they ever had. this may be true but the odds are MUCH BETTER if you have a dog from proven stock. Would you take a corvette into the hills to hunt? The money you will spend on a trainer would be better spent on a quality pup. JMHO Vic


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

ZEKESMAN said:


> DevilDog09, I would rethink this if you are planning on having a hunting dog. Not even all hunting dogs will hunt. There will be people who will tell you that they had ab XYZ mix that was the best hunting dog they ever had. this may be true but the odds are MUCH BETTER if you have a dog from proven stock. Would you take a corvette into the hills to hunt? The money you will spend on a trainer would be better spent on a quality pup. JMHO Vic


Zekesman, I agree with you 100% about picking the right tool for the job. However, this is a rescue pup and I have a soft spot for Rottweilers. The idea of seeing how he'll do as bird dog is for pure fun. I'll see how that Rhodesian ridgeback in him does. I'll definitely let you know. As for taking a corvette wheelin the mountains....If it's not mine, ABSOLUTELY I would! Thanks for looking out though, it's much appreciated


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

Devildog09-

Either acquire the book "water dog" or get the dvd. Train your dog in your spare time and save money.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ali-MAc said:


> I took my bird dog to the puppy school with this club, it was a great mix of general how to trains tips, specific obedience skills and puppy social time
> 
> http://gsldtc.com/


Ali-Mac I appreciate the help. I'll look into them. What dog you got?


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's the pup, Samson. He's a freakin clown. Doing real good. I'll keep you guys updated on my goal of making him a bird dog


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Just be careful with him in the water. My best friend had a Rottweiler that tried to swim after my lab in a big river and sunk like a rock. We had to save him before he drowned.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

izzydog said:


> Just be careful with him in the water. My best friend had a Rottweiler that tried to swim after my lab in a big river and sunk like a rock. We had to save him before he drowned.


Thanks for the heads up! ill definitely keep an eye on him in the water. Im hoping since hes a majority Rhodesian Ridgeback that he might fare a little better in the water


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ali-MAc said:


> I took my bird dog to the puppy school with this club, it was a great mix of general how to trains tips, specific obedience skills and puppy social time
> 
> http://gsldtc.com/


I got my puppy, now I need to find someone to teach me how to train her.
I have checked into the great salt lake training listed above.
Sounds good but I live in the Roy/Clearfield area and work in SLC and it's too much to get off work, drive home to get Missy (short for mischief) and drive back to South Salt Lake.

I have checked into this one http://gsdoc.org but I guess I have missed their 2 classes for the spring, have submitted my info for the waiting list but not hopeful of getting in.

Does anyone know of any other people/groups in the Ogden area that can help me?

I have tried the book/DVD things, just need some personal tutoring from someone that knows what they are doing.

Thanks


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I believe some the the pet stores like Petsmart hold general obedience classes. Really consistency is the biggest thing for a pup and socialization. Get the dog around other dogs (in controlled situations) and people as much as you can. In regards to other dogs, make sure they are "good" dogs that you know. Having your pup jumped by some jerk dog at the dog park is obviously not good. There are a million youtube video's in regards to basic dog training.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes PetSmart has the classes but on top of them being full of yappy lap dogs they want $130 for 6 classes, where the Golden Spike and Great Salt Lake clubs are geared more to the hunting/trial dogs and they only cost $85.

Just keep plugging along the way I'm going.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

BRL1 said:


> Yes PetSmart has the classes but on top of them being full of yappy lap dogs they want $130 for 6 classes, where the Golden Spike and Great Salt Lake clubs are geared more to the hunting/trial dogs and they only cost $85.
> 
> Just keep plugging along the way I'm going.


Just a heads up The Great Salt Lake Club is not geared towards hunting or trialing . I got my pup in there because of the earlier recommendation towards the OP. The classes have been great for my pig headed GSP to learn some basic obedience. However several snide comments have been made towards me in reference to "hunting dogs". I've asked several of the instructors about trials and they were clueless as to what I meant. It's still a great way to socialize young dogs and I'd recommend it for anyone looking for obedience classes. I would have gone to the field trials club but these classes are held just down the road from me.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1, what kind of pup do you have?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Golden retriever / Black Lab cross 10 weeks old.

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

BRL1 said:


> I got my puppy, now I need to find someone to teach me how to train her.
> I have checked into the great salt lake training listed above.
> Sounds good but I live in the Roy/Clearfield area and work in SLC and it's too much to get off work, drive home to get Missy (short for mischief) and drive back to South Salt Lake.
> 
> ...


Roger Miller. 
Miller kennels
PM me for his number


----------



## rojo (Sep 8, 2008)

If you want someone to train her for you then give Jace a call in Syracuse at Birds Down Dog Training 801-787-0530 and tell him that Caden Jones referred you. He did a great job on my GSP


----------

